
Magnus Carlsen to stage richest online chess tournament in history - davidfoster
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2020/apr/02/magnus-carlsen-to-stage-richest-online-chess-tournament-in-history
======
krustyburger
They will have to be careful about whom they invite because this sadly seems
ripe for cheating.

I know there will be cameras on the players and analysis software will be used
to catch anomalies, but with this much money on the line I don’t think those
measures will be enough to discourage bad actors.

------
cjlars
It's not strictly true that chess is the only sport that is the same whether
played over a board or online, poker comes to mind, and in fact most board
games would qualify.

Regardless, as a chess fan it's great to see them adapt to the current
circumstances.

~~~
tW4r
Online poker misses a lot of non verbal communication (intentional or not)

~~~
AllanHoustonSt
Live tells aren’t taken that seriously or considered a significant factor
outside of laymen.

That said I do think the dynamics of poker change more than most other
board/card/table games when going from live to online or vice versa, with my
extremely limited understanding of chess, go, and Magic.

